# Geilste Schauspielerin



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2009)

Es gab ja schon viele Umfragen wer ist die Schönste,Hübscheste,Kleinste,Größte,Blödeste und sonst was ist
aber ich möchte gerne Wissen wenn ihr als GEILSTE Schauspielerin bis heute seht !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Karrel (30 Sep. 2009)

Das ist echt schwierig!

ich würd aber trotzdem sagen Juliette Menke! ich find sie einfach klasse, un weiß auch das ich damit wohl der einzige bin!


----------



## Crash (30 Sep. 2009)

Ich antworte da mal mit der süssen Nora Tschirner


----------



## bornot2b (30 Sep. 2009)

ist doch wohl ganz klar, helga feddersen


----------



## neman64 (30 Sep. 2009)

Ich Sage Ingrid Steeger.


----------



## Emilysmummie (7 Okt. 2009)

*

 ANGELINA JOLIE 

​*

*schau dir das an, dann weißt du´s 

*



​


----------



## CoteFan (7 Okt. 2009)

COTE DE PABLO ist doch wohl ganz klar


----------



## Stefan24100 (9 Okt. 2009)

Hilary Duff


----------



## xxsurfer (24 Okt. 2009)

Nicht die schönste,aber eindeutig die geilste ist
Andrea Sawatzki.......


----------



## Maspro (15 Nov. 2009)

Karrel schrieb:


> Das ist echt schwierig!
> 
> ich würd aber trotzdem sagen Juliette Menke! ich find sie einfach klasse, un weiß auch das ich damit wohl der einzige bin!



Der einzige bist Du nicht !
Juliette Menke ist eine geile Frau .
:hearts:


----------



## walme (15 Nov. 2009)




----------



## Mandalorianer (15 Nov. 2009)

:hearts: Kate Beckinsale :hearts:


----------



## amon amarth (23 Dez. 2009)

ihr spinnt doch alle ;-) SOPHIA LOREN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoney (22 Jan. 2010)

Jennifer Aniston:hearts:


----------



## christschenbale (25 Jan. 2010)

ich find angelina jolie


----------



## Soccerclown (3 Feb. 2010)

ganz klar: Jennifer Aniston


----------



## angel1970 (3 Feb. 2010)

international (schön+geil): eindeutig Jennifer Aniston !!! :thumbup:

national: Andrea Sawatzki und Gesine Cukrowki sind zwar beide nicht die allerschönsten aber ich finde beide geil :drip:

Eine schöne + supergeile Frau aus deutschen Landen ist 
Claudia Hiersche :thumbup:


----------



## blackpearl (11 Feb. 2010)

Die aller geilste ist doch wohl Michaela Schaffrath aka Gina Wild.:thumbup:


----------



## Geldsammler (12 Feb. 2010)

Das kommt natürlich immer auf's Alter an, 
wenn man über 40 ist, wird man keine Zwanzigjährigen
Schauspielerinnen als geil bezeichnen. 

Ich sage einfach mal Jennifer Lopez,
obwohl sie nebenbei auch Sängerin ist.


----------



## Gehzeiten (30 März 2010)

Bei dem Wort Geil hab ich bei der Themenstellung etwas Probleme...
Auf was bezieht sich Geil eigentlich? Ist doch viel zu Allgemein oder doch nicht?!
Wenn es für Spitze, toll, phantastisch oder ähnlich steht, dann würde ich Andrea Sawatzki wählen.Diese Frau hat eine solch intensiv feministische Ausstrahlung , sieht zudem toll und begehrenswert aus und gehört zudem auch noch den besseren Schauspielerinnen...! 
ist das Geil?!


----------



## haddock (8 Apr. 2010)

sehe ich genauso, wie bei Gehzeiten beschrieben. Andrea is the best, das Lächeln ist unbezahlbar


----------



## HotJeans (8 Apr. 2010)

Cate Blanchett


----------



## Frodo (11 Apr. 2010)

Jennifer Aniston ist erstens die beste und zweitens die attraktivste schauspielerin


----------



## MeisterLampe (13 Apr. 2010)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> :hearts: Kate Beckinsale :hearts:



wie recht du hast!


----------



## Dirk-sf (14 Apr. 2010)

CoteFan schrieb:


> COTE DE PABLO ist doch wohl ganz klar



das ist ganz meine Meinung *COTE DE PABLO* :thumbup:


----------



## stultusfrater (23 Okt. 2010)

defininitiv angelina jolie


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2010)

Im Augenblick ist es Henriette Heinze


----------



## acidwars (23 Okt. 2010)

eindeutig *Jennifer Aniston *


----------



## Max100 (24 Okt. 2010)

angel1970 schrieb:


> international (schön+geil): eindeutig Jennifer Aniston !!! :thumbup:
> 
> national: Andrea Sawatzki und Gesine Cukrowki sind zwar beide nicht die allerschönsten aber ich finde beide geil :drip:
> 
> da geh ich eindeutig mit, goil


----------



## Kimyong (29 Nov. 2010)

María Dolores del Loreto Tovar


----------



## punkerali (16 Jan. 2011)

national: Alexandra Neldel und Alexandra Maria Lara

international: Scarlett Johanssen und Jessica Alba


----------



## Bargo (16 Jan. 2011)

*Angelina Jolie* fällt mir bei "*geil*" ein. Viele die hier genannt wurden würde ICH bei "*attraktiv*" oder "*hübsch*" einordnen. Aber unter "geil" verstehe ich das gewisse Etwas ...mit diesen Auswirkungen: :drip::crazy::jumping:


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2011)

Elisha cuthbert und jordana brewster auf jeden fall


----------



## uws (2 Juli 2011)

:WOW: Juliette Menke! ich find sie einfach klasse


----------



## Kugelfisch (3 Juli 2011)

Diese Frage ist nicht zu beantworten!!!! Ich könnte da jetzt Namen nennen aber diese Liste würde endlos sein!!!! Daher versuche ich es garnicht erst! Was lässt einen denn eine Schauspielerin (Frau) "geil" (schön, sexy, begehrenswert) erscheinen? Blonde, brünette, rote oder schwarze Haare? Große, mittlere oder kleine Brüste? Superschlanke, schlanke oder mehr frauliche Figur? Ihr Gesicht, ihre Stimme oder die Rolle (Schauspielerin) die sie gerade spielt? Wer kennt da die Antwort? Aber bitte bedenken, dass die "Geschmäcker" auch hierbei gottseidank verschieden sind. Nach fast jedem zweiten Film, den ich sehe, sage ich mir - das ist die Superfrau - um beim nächsten Film eines Anderen belehrt zu werden. Im Endeffekt gibt es da eben unendlich viele Traumfrauen auf dieser Welt, und das ist geil!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nestal04 (3 Juli 2011)

danke


----------



## stoerte (17 Aug. 2011)

zu erwarten war das ja - "keine Einigung" Hat mal jemand die Namen durchgezählt? ;-)


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Sep. 2011)

ich find zum beispiel auch gabriella wilde richtig geil...vor allem im neuen film die drei musketiere


----------



## Herthaner (21 Sep. 2011)

Die geilste ist Tina Ruhland, heute mehr als früher.


----------



## marcel12345 (22 Sep. 2011)

gut


----------



## WT01 (24 Sep. 2011)

:thumbup: für Ihr Alter ist sie eine geile Schauspielerin


----------



## betzdorf (2 Okt. 2011)

Sibel Kekilli!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2012)

Hayden Panettiere aber ganz klar die anderen hier drin sind nur 2. oder 27. Wahl Miley Cyrus ist auch noch gut.


----------



## michi_012 (17 Apr. 2012)

Ich finde die Gisa Zach richtig geil!!!!


----------



## uesmg1970 (9 Juli 2012)

xxsurfer schrieb:


> Nicht die schönste,aber eindeutig die geilste ist
> Andrea Sawatzki.......



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.....


----------



## RoSchaffrath (19 Aug. 2012)

Rolli schrieb:


> Es gab ja schon viele Umfragen wer ist die Schönste,Hübscheste,Kleinste,Größte,Blödeste und sonst was ist
> aber ich möchte gerne Wissen wenn ihr als GEILSTE Schauspielerin bis heute seht !!! :thumbup:



Andrea Sawatzki:thumbup:


----------



## Atahualpa (10 Dez. 2012)

Da gibt`s viele Kandidatinnen, z.B. Alexandra Marai Lara, Arzu Bazman, Nora Tschirner, Felicitas Woll, Diana Amft, Veronica Ferres, Josefine Preuß, Stefanie Stappenbeck, Rhea Harder, Sandra Koltai, Florentine Lahme, Carolina Vera, Eleonore Weisgerber, Elena Uhlig etc. etc. und international Jennifer Aniston, Jennifer Lopez, Jessica Biel u.v.a.


----------



## aragorn81 (1 Jan. 2013)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Ipso (13 März 2013)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## tahlganis (25 März 2013)

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Tom1962 (26 März 2013)

mit Inez Björg David, sie ist bildhübsch!


----------



## stopslhops (27 Apr. 2013)

für mich keine Frage: Daniela Ziegler und Sabine Postel, dann Valerie Niehaus, Lisa Martinek, Gesine Cukrowski usw.


----------



## fralindner (13 Mai 2013)

ist ganz schön schwer


----------



## vivodus (13 Mai 2013)

Definiere "Geil"!


----------



## ALF65 (26 Mai 2013)

Nora Tschirner


----------



## RandomCitizen (20 Juli 2013)

Nora Tschirner


----------



## luv (25 Juli 2013)

Kaley Couco


----------



## asturmlechner (2 Aug. 2013)

Hilary Duff ist die geilste Schauspielerin


----------



## Weltenbummler (3 Aug. 2013)

Dana Golombek.


----------



## Sierae (5 Aug. 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:*Mich begeistert Gesine Cukrowski! *

:WOW:


----------



## Planschi (8 Aug. 2013)

Megan Fox, Kristen Stewart


----------



## Yahooman (25 Aug. 2013)

Arzu Bazman (dieser Vorbau)  

Yahooo

P.S.: Gerne würde ich die mal im Playboy sehen


----------



## Henmarina (22 Okt. 2013)

Für alle Zeiten:
Sophia Loren


----------



## HansiWagener (19 Nov. 2013)

Ich würde ebenfalls Juliette Menke sagen


xxsurfer schrieb:


> Nicht die schönste,aber eindeutig die geilste ist
> Andrea Sawatzki.......


----------



## Armenius (19 Nov. 2013)

Ich bin da doch eher für Salma Hayek:thumbup:

Salma ist einfach die Geilste:WOW:

International ist allerdings auch Jennifer Aniston echt`n Nr.

National würde ich wohl auch Alexandra Neldel und Alexandra Maria Lara nehmen


----------



## superfan2000 (6 Jan. 2014)

Die geilste deutsche Schauspielerin ist für mich Josefine Preuss.
Die "kleine" Pilgerin ist schon eine sehr sexy Göre. :drip:


----------



## ThorstenSchneider80 (9 Jan. 2014)

Nina Schmieder


----------



## harriolli81 (10 Jan. 2014)

Emmanuelle Chriqui


----------



## phr0ke (15 Jan. 2014)

Jessica alba


----------



## jorge123 (26 Jan. 2014)

Laura Osswald


----------



## Slartibartfass (30 Jan. 2014)

Susanne Bormann


----------



## Stoney (3 Feb. 2015)

Kirsten stewart:wow::wow:


----------



## Jeti112 (9 Feb. 2015)

hmm das ist eine schwierige Frage, aber wer mich immer Flasht ist Cate Blanchett


----------



## jayass (29 Jan. 2016)

Für mich ist es Katja Bienert. Ist aber wohl geschmackssache und eine Frage des Alters (des eigenen).


----------



## Weltenbummler (30 Jan. 2016)

Dana golombeck


----------



## 5799stefan (30 Jan. 2016)

Emma Watson :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## alpaslan (7 Feb. 2016)

Claudia Michselsen und Julia Koschitz


----------



## bigmacbolan (3 Okt. 2016)

rebecca immanuel !


----------



## zrrtter443 (23 Nov. 2016)

sehr schwer, aber
Isolda Dychauk spielerisch wie Aussehen einfach klasse...


----------



## Slimy (30 Jan. 2017)

:thumbup: *Ich finde Denise Richards ist die geilste Schauspielerin* :thumbup:



​


----------



## superfan2000 (15 Juni 2018)

Die bildhübsche Julia Biedermann ist ein richtig geiles Luder.❤❤❤


----------



## Younuzon (30 Sep. 2019)

Megan Fox


----------



## Nylonalex786 (28 Sep. 2021)

neman64 schrieb:


> Ich Sage Ingrid Steeger.



Ja, sie war definitiv ein Sexsymbol früher. 

Geilste Schauspielerin: Bettina Zimmermann


----------



## proton48 (29 Sep. 2021)

Hands down Bryce Howard


----------



## Baustert Paul (27 Feb. 2022)

Für mich ist es Jennifer Aniston.love2love2love2:crazy::crazy::crazy:love3love3love3


----------



## Freddy53 (7 Mai 2022)

Scarlett Johannson


----------



## goldlena (8 Mai 2022)

Tristin Mays


----------



## Dej (8 Mai 2022)

National auf jeden Fall Martina Gedeck!


----------



## Kev2102 (12 Mai 2022)

Keira Knightley


----------



## celebsfan80 (2 Juni 2022)

*AW: Hottest actress*

Jennifer Aniston is my favorite actress


----------



## aceton (2 Juni 2022)

Seit vielen Jahren einfach nur GEIL Gaby Dohm


----------



## Darth Tittious (10 Juni 2022)

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## Bad Actor (10 Juni 2022)

Victoria Justice wäre meine #1


----------



## haller (21 Aug. 2022)

Marisa Burger


----------



## eule4711 (28 Nov. 2022)

Immer Bildschön


----------



## frank111267 (1 Dez. 2022)

Petra Blossey


----------

